# FreeBSD installation live in Windows



## kuraj11101 (Feb 19, 2020)

Greetings,

I am currently looking to work on a chat application and I decided that using FreeBSD would be the best operating system for such purpose.

But there’s one problem, my laptop CDROM is stuck and my laptop screen is blinded few inches to from left in to right. So I can’t use a live CD to install the OS neither can I boot from a usb because I wouldn’t see the boot manager options well from the bios.

However, I have came across a software on google some other time which stated that it can serve as a installation manager for the FreeBSD OS in live windows to preinstall the OS while Windows is active and upon reboot the dual boot option of Windows and FreeBSD would be available to choose from. But the thing is I can’t really remember the name of the program and I have searched Google but can’t find it.

So is it possible anybody would have an idea about that or an alternative?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2020)

kuraj11101 said:


> However, I have came across a software on google some other time which stated that it can serve as a installation manager for the FreeBSD OS in live windows to preinstall the OS while Windows is active and upon reboot the dual boot option of Windows and FreeBSD would be available to choose from. But the thing is I can’t really remember the name of the program and I have searched Google but can’t find it.


I'm not aware of _any_ tool that's capable of doing this.


----------



## kuraj11101 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks. I am installing the FreeBSD on a VirtualBox and will later handle the issue of dual booting the FreeBSD alongside Windows. Thanks.


----------



## aragats (Feb 19, 2020)

Using VirtualBox you can install FreeBSD into a physical disk/partition (using a .vmdk pointing to such disk). In case of EFI it shouldn't be hard to add FreeBSD as second entry.


----------

